# super rusty license plate



## the ham man (Jan 12, 2012)

Hey everyone. I've had this license plate for a really long time now and I always thought I would clean it up and see how she looked.  I've had a tough time getting the rust off.  I have gotten some off but a very small area and it took a long time.  I'm wondering if there is an acid that would do the job.  I really don't care if the acid takes the paint off if it's even still under all that rust.  I can just repaint it.  It's just going on the wall or something so it doesn't need to have the original paint or anything like that.


----------



## the ham man (Jan 12, 2012)

better pic


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 12, 2012)

Hey Ham,
 I would be very careful with acid. I gave my dad a licence plate from 1912 that had brass numbering. The brass survived the acid. The rest was mush. I think he used muriatic.


----------



## sandchip (Jan 12, 2012)

Maybe blasting with baking soda or walnut shells?  I think I'd stay away from the acid on this one.  Good luck on it.


----------



## THE BADGER (Jan 12, 2012)

HEY HAM,THE ACID I USE IS CALLED OXALIC ACID ITS THE SAME AS THE GUY HEMIHAMPTON USES TO CLEAN HIS BEERCANS JUST TAKE A LOOK AT HOW THEY CLEAN UP.YOU WOULD NEED TO READ HOW TO USE IT FIRST YOU NEED TO BE CAREFUL BUT IT WILL CLEAN THE PLATE UP AND USUALLY DOESNT EAT THE PAINT EITHER.SOMETIMES IT FADES ON CERTAIN COLORS BUT OTHERWISE IT WORKS. BADGER


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 13, 2012)

> OXALIC ACID


 
 I think thats what is in BarKeepers friend.  Its a pretty mild organic acid.  Found in certain foods and other stuff.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Jan 13, 2012)

Try Naval Jelly, that's what I used to clean my saw.


----------



## ironmountain (Jan 15, 2012)

Good ideas.  I love Barkeeper's Friend. Works well on almost everything w/o damaging. Naval Jelly is awesome for removing rust too.  I had forgotten all about Barkeeper's for that. I always use it on our stove and appliances...


----------

